# oil for a mk3 VR



## Patfa38 (Aug 14, 2007)

My 12v vr has about 98,5k on it and i was wondering what oil i should go for... thanks for all of ur oppinions


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (Patfa38)*

The manual says to use 10w30. 
Ive run mobil 1 10w30 extended performance in mine since Ive owned it and it runs great. 
My vr is also s/c...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (TrierBora)*

I thought it was 5w40 for the VR


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (rajvosa71000)*

maybe on a mk4, but my mk3 says 10w30. It actually runs hotter on 5w30... Ive tried it.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (TrierBora)*

I remember seeing different grade of oil for different temperature..., I think it was also saying that 10w 30 is not recommended for long trips








I don't remember exactly


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (rajvosa71000)*

Yes, 5w30 was recommended in temps where it was really cold. I'll double check but I believe it was when the temp was under 30


----------



## mk3Vr6IdolStoned (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (Patfa38)*

try castrol synthetic european blend 0w30 for winter seasons it's some good stuff I just became a fan


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (mk3Vr6IdolStoned)*

I dont drive my car in the winter so 10w30 stays in my hooptie


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (mk3Vr6IdolStoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3Vr6IdolStoned* »_try castrol synthetic european blend 0w30 for winter seasons it's some good stuff I just became a fan 

I saw that auto zone sells that oil and I was thinking to try it...it's getting little colder now but I was still thinking it might be too thin for a VR


----------



## mk3Vr6IdolStoned (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
I saw that auto zone sells that oil and I was thinking to try it...it's getting little colder now but I was still thinking it might be too thin for a VR

Well... being honest I haven't done a complete oil change with it yet, justr added it to my current oil due to a little dripping







lol. But the lighter weight will definitely help those cold starts.


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

I run Royal Purple 5w30 year round here in Houston. Going on 239K miles.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumblebVR6* »_172whp/169tq.

Question: What do you have done to your VR? The #s are unusual for a VR!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Question: What do you have done to your VR? The #s are unusual for a VR!









I think cams, tune, exhaust, pulleys, cai, and maybe headers will get you there


----------



## mk3Vr6IdolStoned (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Question: What do you have done to your VR? The #s are unusual for a VR!









What... 172hp is the factory baseline brother for the 12v vr6


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3Vr6IdolStoned* »_
What... 172hp is the factory baseline brother for the 12v vr6

Well to the wheels means it's more like 215hp....so there's that!


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
I think cams, tune, exhaust, pulleys, cai, and maybe headers will get you there

Cams yes but not the other stuff, that wont add sh!t really, there's got to be more to it, the torque seems low...........too low, me thinks!??!?!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Cams yes but not the other stuff, that wont add sh!t really, there's got to be more to it, the torque seems low...........too low, me thinks!??!?!
















Are you serious? with chip intake and exhaust I gained about 20whp on my 24V, even more tq


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Are you serious? with chip intake and exhaust I gained about 20whp on my 24V, even more tq









I'd like to see the dyno please!







I call BS














If you said 12whp I'd believe it but 20 without cams especially is wishful thinking!
Bottom line is why is his hp that much higher than his torque, I'd like to know what he did.....that's all....pretty simple!


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
I think cams, tune, exhaust, pulleys, cai, and maybe headers will get you there

Autotech 262s, GIAC chip, Ported exhaust manifolds, exhaust, NS CAI and pulleys. Ported head going on in the next few months hopefully.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (BumblebVR6)*

Cool!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
I'd like to see the dyno please!







I call BS














If you said 12whp I'd believe it but 20 without cams especially is wishful thinking!
Bottom line is why is his hp that much higher than his torque, I'd like to know what he did.....that's all....pretty simple!

I can't find those dyno numbers, I had them posted somwhere...before with just an intake I dynoed 174whp, later with chip intake and exhaust I dynoed 192whp and 193wtq on the same dyno








Well that's 18whp to be exact


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
I can't find those dyno numbers, I had them posted somwhere...before with just an intake I dynoed 174whp, later with chip intake and exhaust I dynoed 192whp and 193wtq on the same dyno








Well that's 18whp to be exact









WOW, that would be the best system ever.......I still want to see a dyno sheet!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (gehr)*

Damn man, you're gonna make me dig for that dyno now.


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: oil for a mk3 VR (Patfa38)*

I've got over 110k of hard use on my 12v and it's humming right along. I'm using Total Quartz INEO MC3 in the 5W-30 grade, and it meets the VW standard our engines call for.


_Modified by rs_hunter at 4:55 AM 11-9-2008_


----------

